# Speeflo Pump Packings



## Tmando (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Folks!

I'm looking for a parts supplier for my Speeflo Powertwin Classic - packings in particular.

Although I believe in supporting my local paint store (and I do that very well thank you, believe me) I'm also a member of the 'Save a Few Bucks Whenever I Can" club.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

you mite try over here http://www.1st-in-hvlp.com/bedford/graco.htm I know they make parts for Graco


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://store.spraymallstore.com/spaipasppate.html


----------



## dbservicecenter (Oct 29, 2008)

Tmando said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I'm looking for a parts supplier for my Speeflo Powertwin Classic - packings in particular.
> 
> ...


 
Well you can always go with bedford they make a lot of after market parts for all brands and same quality. I work on a service center and deal with them all day long depends on the model they run around 100$. or call me at 714 578-0036


----------

